# Онемение крестцово-поясничной области, ног



## Azazel (11 Апр 2010)

Добрый вечер. У мамы (52 года) более месяца наблюдается полное онемение крестцово-поясничной области. По ее описанию - ощущение такое, будто анестезию 5-й точки сделали - не чувствует эту область вообще, причем онемение не проходит ни на минуту. 

За месяц прошли обследование в онкологии - ничего не выявлено, сейчас мама лежит в неврологии на обследовании, но за это время состоянее ухудшилось - онемение из крестцово-поясничного отдела перешло на ноги. Маме все труднее передвигаться, с каждым днем только хуже. 

В онкоцентре было сделано кроме всего прочего МРТ грудного, поясничного отдела, костей таза, по результатам которого выписано направление в нейрологию. 

Цитирую описание МРТ: "При МРТ-исследовании грудного отдела позвоночника в сигиттальной, аксиальной проекциях в режимах Т1-ВИ, Т2-ВИ определяются дегенеративные изменения дисков Th4-Th9 (снижение интенсивности МР-сигнала в Т2-ВИ за счет дегидратации) со снижением их высоты).
Очагов деструкции инфильтрации, измененного мр-сигнала в телах позвонков грудного, поясничного отделов позвоночника, костях таза не выявлено. Визуализируется грыжа диска Th6-Th7 - до 0,4 см кзади, с компрессией дурального мешка на этом уровне. при исследовании в сагиттальной проекции определяется повышение мр-сигнала в Т2-ВИ на уровне Th6-Th12, расширение центрального канала в этом уровне.
Определяется утолщение задней продольной связки, на уровне замыкательных пластинок визуализируются остеофиты, в дуго-отросчатых сочленениях - артрозные изменения в виде их гипертрофии, наличие остеофитов на уровне суставных поверхностей.
*Заключение.* Изменение на уровне Th6-Th12 обусловлены, наиболее вероятно, гидромиелией. Грыжа диска Th6-Th7. Остеохондроз позвоночника. Деформирующий спондиоартроз, спондилез".

Сейчас в отделении неврологии лечения не назначается, поскольку врач говорит - они не могут найти первопричину, по их словам все эти заболевания вторичны. За это время состояние быстро ухудшается от бездействия.

Прокоментируйте пожалуйста заключение МРТ - особенно смущает сочетание "наиболее вероятно", какие прогнозы при данных диагнозах, на что стоит нам обратить внимание, возможно какие-то анализы сдать, обследования. И главное - наши симптомы - *постепенное онемение начиная с крестцово-поясничного отдела переходящее на конечности *- подтверждают ли какой-то из поставленных диагнозов?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Апр 2010)

Пока не установлен даже предварительный диагноз (не говоря уже об окончательном), ни один уважающий себя врач не начнет лечение больного.
 В данном случае смущает то, что клинические проявления заболевания свидетельствуют о проблемах в поясничном отделе позвоночника, а МРТ имеется лишь грудного отдела...


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (12 Апр 2010)

Azazel написал(а):


> По ее описанию - ощущение такое, будто анестезию 5-й точки сделали - не чувствует эту область вообще, причем онемение не проходит ни на минуту.



Данное «описание» имеющихся ощущений у Вашей мамы не является специфичным для какого-либо «типа» поражения нервной системы, что бы только по одному нему понять «какой» патологический процесс и «где точно» он происходит (развивается). Тем более что _нет описания (и снимков !!!)_ МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника (в том числе снимков грудного отдела). 



Azazel написал(а):


> За месяц прошли обследование в онкологии - ничего не выявлено, сейчас мама лежит в неврологии на обследовании, но за это время состоянее ухудшилось - онемение из крестцово-поясничного отдела перешло на ноги. Маме все труднее передвигаться, с каждым днем только хуже.



Следует учитывать и тот факт, что некоторые патологические процессы, например, такие как, аутоиммунные, паранеопластичсекие, обменно-эндокринные, токсические и др., могут приводить к поражению периферической нервной и/или  мышечной систем (полинейропатия, множественная мононевропатия, плексопатия, миопатический синдром и др.) и развитию симптомов, примерно напоминающие те, которые развиваются у Вашей мамы, _но долгое время протекающие скрытно и не выявляющиеся на макроструктурном уровне_ (в некоторых случаях имеют место транзиторные лабораторные изменения, которые не всегда «улавливаются» врачами, либо вообще отсутствуют), _и проявляющиеся _(дебютируют) поражением периферической (и/или центральной нервной системы) … нельзя исключить миелопатический синдром компрессионно-ишемического генеза на уровне грудного отдела позвоночника.



Azazel написал(а):


> Прокоментируйте пожалуйста заключение МРТ



Комментарий представленного Вами МРТ-исследования  лишен целесообразности и смысла (да это и не профессионально) в условиях _отсутствия данных неврологического осмотра _(а также более подробных данных истории заболевания и жизни (с медицинской точки зрения)) и многих других клинических и лабораторных параметров. Результаты любого метода диагностики могут оцениваться независимо от клинической картины, а интерпретируются только в ее контексте. 



Azazel написал(а):


> … какие прогнозы при данных диагнозах



« … поскольку врач говорит - они не могут найти первопричину» -> нет «первопричины» – нет диагноза -> нет диагноза – нет прогноза.



Azazel написал(а):


> … на что стоит нам обратить внимание возможно, какие-то анализы сдать, обследования.



Возможно, было бы целесообразно проведение ЭМГ (на предмет определения уровня и степени поражения структур периферической нервной системы, участвующих в иннервации нижних конечностей) и селективной ангиографии (визуализация сосудов участвующих в кровоснабжении спинного мозга и сосудов), более углубленное лабораторное обследование (что бы дать более подробный ответ с конкретным указанием дополнительных лабораторных обследований - необходимо знать какие лабораторные исследования Ваша мама уже прошла и каковы их результаты).


----------



## Azazel (23 Апр 2010)

Laesus De Liro, доктор, спасибо за развернутый ответ.
 Состояние мамы ухудшается, передвигаться без посторонней помощи она уже не может. Хотим услышать мнение специалистов. Могут ли указанные диагнозы быть причиной имеющихся симптомов - онемения крестца и ног.
выкладываю заключение МРТ поясничного отдела.
При серии МР-томограмм пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника в сигиттальной, аксиальной проекциях в режимах Т1- и Т2-взвешенных изображений определяются дегенеративные изменения дисков L1-L2, L2-L3, L3-L4 (снижен МР-сигнал Т2-ВИ за счет дегидратации). Высота дисков L1-L2, L3-L4, L4-L5 снижена.
По краниальным поверхностям тел L3, L4, L5, S1 позвонков отмечаются центрально расположенные грыжи Шморля.
По передней поверхности тел L2, L3, L4, L5 позвонков и по задней поверхности тел L2, L3, L4, L5, S1 позвонков отмечаются остеофиты.
Определяются протрузии дисков:
-L1-L2 - фораминальные прогрузии до 3 мм в обе стороны, задняя протрузия до 3 мм. Саггитальный размер позвоночного канала 23 мм.
В дуго-отросчатых сочленениях визуализируются артрозные изменения.
Отмечается утолщение и снижение МР-сигнала от задней продольной связки в Т1 ВИ.
Дополнительных образований и очагов патологически измененного МР-сигнала в позвоночном канале не выявлено.
*Заключение:* Остеохондроз поясничного отдела позвоночника с протрузией диска L1-L2. Деформирующий спондиллез, спондилоартроз.

Еще попытаюсь выложить ее выписки со стационара.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (23 Апр 2010)

С заключением МРТ поясничного отдела ознакомлен. Дополнений к изложенной мною ранее информации нет. Рекомендации прежние.


----------



## Azazel (27 Апр 2010)

Доктор, отправляю мамины выписки из неврологии, сегодня сказали, что не знают причину, а мама уже не ходит - в ногах сильная слабость. Скажите, к каким специалистам обращаться?


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (27 Апр 2010)

Azazel написал(а):


> сегодня сказали, что не знают причину, а мама уже не ходит - в ногах сильная слабость


Я в некотором замешательстве. Честно говоря, ознакомившись с данными выписок из стационара (то, что возможно прочитать, а диагноз «читабелен») сомнения в причине, почему Ваша «мама не ходит» у меня не возникло. По крайней мере, тот диагноз, который «черным по белому» написан на бланке выписки вполне может объяснить выраженное нарушение (по Вашему высказыванию) статодинамической функции. 

А вот вопрос  «почему» в диагнозе не указано, что миелопатия «прогрессирующая», как одна из форм поздних лучевых миелопатий (поскольку вы указываете, что в течение 1-2 месяца отмечается значительное продолжающееся ухудшение со стороны неврологического статуса) требует к себе внимания. Поскольку данное уточнение принципиально меняет акценты в диагнозе и обязывает врачей, которые будут в последующем лечить (курировать) Вашу маму (по принципу «преемственности и последовательности») к выполнению определенных требований и «рекомендаций». 

Относительно выставленного диагноза в литературе суствует следующая информация, что «спонтанного восстановления не бывает. Эффективного лечения не существует, но по некоторым данным кортикостероиды могут иногда замедлить прогрессирование симптоматики». 

Но решение о применении этого метода лечения принимается только врачами по месту Вашего жительства (или врачами иных лечебных учреждений) и только после оценки всех имеющихся факторов по критерию «риск/польза» (учитывая сопутствующую патологию, анамнез жизни и заболевания).



Azazel написал(а):


> Скажите, к каким специалистам обращаться?


К неврологам и реабилитологам.


----------

